# Why so few Kato N Locos with DCC Sound Value?



## matisw (Jan 27, 2019)

I want to buy kato locomotives with the sound value installed, but correct me if I am wrong, but Kato doesn't seem to manufacture many locomotives ready with sound value? 

Why is that?


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Why Kato?


----------



## matisw (Jan 27, 2019)

I like Kato, I hope to buy Bachmann with sound value also, I just like Kato


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

There are a variety of DCC sound board manufacturers out there. I believe Kato is leaving it up to the customer to choose and install their own choice of boards.


----------



## matisw (Jan 27, 2019)

ok, thanks


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Keep checking train shops, Kobo Shops do install sound decoders in Kato locos. Model Train Stuff has a few listed.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

N scale, they have sound in F3's, F7's, SD70ACE and the SD40F. Several more coming this year. Your local dealer can get you their Kobo units. They are extremely dependable and seem to run for ever. They are not the most detailed unit by any means. I have several of them, and in two years have never had a single problem with them. As to the engine and operation, they are far better than anything else I have. I have two Rapido's and about 60 BLI diesels, both freight and passenger. I have three Athearn steam locomotives, that I just don't run. Too fragile to take out of the box for my fat fingers. lol

I also have three Scale Trains, that I do not recommend under any circumstance. Beautiful works of art as far as detail, but I just cannot keep them on the track, same with their rolling stock. If I have a derailment, a Scale Train is normally the reason.

I have several Bachman deisels, but are just DCC and I have never been impressed with them. The local hobby shop will not carry them or order them. He says they are junk. But I have heard they are making a real effort to improve their product.

You can contact Dynamic Hobbies in Hemet, CA. He can get the Kobo units pretty quickly. I also noticed the other day that Model Train Stuff carries a lot of DCC/sound Kato locomotives.


----------



## matisw (Jan 27, 2019)

Ok, thanks, I though Bachmann had a good reputation? So you are fully recommending Kato and... what else would y'all recommend in locomotives, sound or no sound?

Athearn?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Depends on what scale you run. But running them without sound just does not seem right to me. Times have changed, it is about progress I guess. I lived near the rail road tracks in Omaha, Nebraska and I could hear them anytime they were in the yard. Watching what is supposed to a million pounds of train and cars go by not making a sound just bugs the crap out of me. lol But I do turn it down or off when looking for a problem.

My layout is large and and I can not see all of it from one place. I have 5 tunnels that vary from 5 foot to 15 foot. On the mainline I always run 3 trains, but sometimes run 4. Having the sound of the horns helps me keep track of where they are. Without sound I am quite certain I would have a bunch of broken rolling stock and damaged engines. 

I have Kato, Broadway Limited, Bachman, Scale Trains, Intermountain and 3 Athearn steam locomotives.

I got rid of the Intermountain stuff, just would not work, Bachmann seems to run okay if I get them out, but no sound makes them quite boring for me. 

For me sound is by far the most important feature. 

One draw back with Kato stuff is the couplers do not play well with others, and that is the same with Scale Trains. I am converting all of my engines to Micro Train couplers and the front of the first Kato car. I have a lot of passenger trains that are Kato.

For me dependability and sound are the two things I look for. Kato delivers more than the others do for me.


----------



## matisw (Jan 27, 2019)

Ok, new bachman locomotives can connect to micro train couplers?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

I need to go look, but believe they work fine.

I have an EMD DDX 40 or something another. It is a huge diesel, I have only ran it once. It still runs and connects to the micro train couplers. I believe it has micro train couplers.

I have two F7A's and two F7B's that appear to have micro train couplers. I bought them with DCC for 39.95 apiece. They seem to run fine, but have not had them out in a year or so.

Hope that helps you. 

Kato is the problem child for me. I have fits trying to get them to connect and stay connected. They work great with other Kato engines and cars but anything else not so much.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

matisw said:


> what else would y'all recommend in locomotives, sound or no sound?


 I don't care for Kato, they still use a high speed motor that hurts there real slow speed running, and couplers that don't play nice with any other couplers. Most all the Kato locos I own have had there motors replaced with a scale speed Atlas motor, and couplers replaced with MT. Everyone else uses a scale speed motor with much better slow speeds.

Atlas is my #1, the best running n-scale locos., They have a large selection of locos and road names. IMO, The new Atlas Gold locos are the best running and sounding locos period. 

I don't have any problems with Intermountain, in fact I have just installed ESU sound decoders into two SD45-2 and they sound and run great.

I also like BLI locos, they run and sound great. The new T1 has to be the best running and sounding steam loco in n-scale.

I own a couple Bachmann steam locos with sound that run good, I'm not a fan of Bachmann but they are getting better. I own a few without sound that run OK. 

I only own two Athearn and they run and sound OK.


----------



## TimW (Oct 20, 2018)

IMHO, Atlas and Kato are nearly tied for smooth, reliable, and quiet-running operation. With the exception of my steam locos, I've sold every Bachmann loco I've ever owned just because they're very noisy when compared to Kato and Atlas. As previously mentioned, Atlas does have quite a few locos available with sound and DCC. Intermountain does too, but they sure charge a lot for their locos compared to other high-end (plastic) brands. Ultimately I plan to change all my locomotive couplers to M-T for consistency, but I've not had too many problems with Kato or Atlas couplers connecting to M-T.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

And as you can see, as with any product out there, some people like one kind, others like another. It all boils down to you making your choice. Most model train manufacturers have decent warranties, so sometimes we end up dealing with that aspect. Good luck! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

rrjim1, thanks for your information on the Atlas engines. I have never owned one. Most likely because my Hobby shop does not carry them. Will take a look a their line up.

I have very good luck with the Kato SD40F DCC/sound. I get good slow speed action from it, it will run at 1 on my NCE ProCab. I do have some F7's that do not work as well. I just purchased their SD70ACE Veteran's tribute loco, but have not ran it much. Don't see the great improvement to warrant the extra 100 bucks.

I have heard that Atlas is in trouble from some of the guys at the Hobby shop, but no real idea or knowledge of that.

I don't run steam so really don't have any comparisons there. Glad you have found something that works for you.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

PoppetFlatsRR said:


> I have heard that Atlas is in trouble from some of the guys at the Hobby shop, but no real idea or knowledge of that.


Atlas sure isn't in any trouble, the company that was making Atlas locos and cars shut down so they had to find a new company. That has already been done and new products should be releasing soon.


----------



## BikerDS (May 1, 2012)

*Kato / Kobo*

I saw at the beginning of this thread a mention to Kobo doing sound conversions for Kato N-Scale locomotives. I have the Kato PA-1 in D&H colors, and would love to have it converted to DCC & sound. I looked at a board from MRC, but wasn't impressed. Plus, I'm not that interested in doing the conversion myself.

I have not found any way to contact Kobo to see about converting my PA-1. Does anybody have contact information for them?


----------

